# Write your christmas list to Santa!



## fizzle

Well, what do you want for christmas? Letters will be fwd to Santa, so behave unless you want coal! 

Or this:


----------



## PepperSocks

I asked my mom for a combo birthday(the 12th)/christmas gift to be a donation to Erowid.  I'll be getting an glass LSD molecule 

Although coal wouldn't be bad either, it's cold and I hate being cold.  Wood works fine though


----------



## animal_cookie

^coal and wood would come in handy if you were playing settlers of catan too!

i want to be in the same state as my husband


----------



## VerbalTruist

ore... not coal... ore...

Money
Booze
Space heater its so cold.


----------



## MazDan

Im getting a pool table....woot.


----------



## Comfortably Dumb

I want a pet eskimo.


----------



## mav3rick

MazDan said:


> Im getting a pool table....woot.



Jealous! Lol..

I want an external hard drive so I can backup all my files and change over to Windows7 

Oh and a romantic evening with MMA fighter Jason Chambers, mmm yum! Hehe

Mav


----------



## rangrz

teenage girls seeking acceptance via poorly chosen methods.


----------



## Busty St Clare

A cuddle Christmas morning from  my kids would be nice but I have to wait until the New Year.

A nice end of Xmas day thunder storm to cool things down before I go to bed wouldn't go a stray as temperatures hit mid 30's C and humidity reaches above 80%.


----------



## CashewXD

xbox 360
electronic keyboard to hook up to my computer
lots of rockband
dj hero
a bass


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Busty St Clare said:


> A cuddle Christmas morning from  my kids would be nice but I have to wait until the New Year.



Would a Christmas morning blow-job suffice?


----------



## Thou

For anyone my soul touches or may happen to come in contact with be blessed with the only thing worth acquiring, friendship.


----------



## Thou

*NVMD.
*
What that one above me was talking about is what I wants.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I'd offer to do the honours, but I think my magic powers run out after completing one.


----------



## katmeow

I wanted an esky.

I bought it today and my dad's going to pay me back.

It's a massive surprise


----------



## captain codshit

I'll wish for a new set of garden knomes, an xbox360 and a bobsleigh..

Also an ounce of peruvian flake would also be, erm.. nice! %)


----------



## capstone

All I want for Christmas is a Masonic Bible.


----------



## China Rider

Hot food and maybe some water?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

only thing I really want is a new A/V cable for my xbox360 so I can hear sounds again, and an electric shaver.


----------



## tathra

i want a plane ticket to california.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'd like some new speakers and computer sneakers


----------



## D's

A industry size case of ramen noodles. I'd like it all the flavors they have.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Dear Santa, 

I wish...
for our condo to sell by the end of the month
for our move into our next home in Virginia be smooth in all aspects
for me to be easy when I have to take a weed hiatus for my future employer
for me to piss clean and never be tested again during my employment

Thank you Santa
I need your positive vibes.


----------



## romantic

money lots of money that is all


----------



## prayersfor.rain

...I think what I want are more like miracles...heh
I want to not be bipolar.  I want my mom to get better.  I want to win the mega millions.

Dear Santa, PLEASE!!


----------



## expothead

an eight-ball of coke and a couple of grams of molly.  my needs are simple...

(is this sourcing?)


----------



## crevan

I can`t afford christmas and unless he has connections to the big man and free will, nothing that fat hairy pervert could ever give me would ever be wanted - truely.

EDIT- Only thing i WANT for x-mas is my bestfriend back (as it reads in my blog -if interested to read), and maybe to be able to be able afford a x-mas my kids deserve but doubt either will be possible. Oh and maybe I shall wish that my ex-fiancee doesn't have cancer and that his TB isn't coming back too, oh and that he can get in the hospital in time to get the lung fluid extracted before he dies.     

Can I Wish That?

So fuck christmas, bah humbug!


----------



## Sweet P

Dear Santa: For Christmas I would ever so love an ounce of crystal meth.

Speaking of which, I reckon Santa must be on a shitload of meth, to race around the entire world in one night...


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

i would like a shard weighing an oz


----------



## Sweet P

^ You might have trouble loading that into your pipe.


----------



## tom landers

i want pure mdma for  xmas. that would be a nice experience


----------



## crevan

Sweet P said:


> Dear Santa: For Christmas I would ever so love an ounce of crystal meth.
> 
> Speaking of which, I reckon Santa must be on a shitload of meth, to race around the entire world in one night...



That or a good load of PV or speed


----------



## Sweet P

^ Indeedy! Maybe, instead of the usual milk and cookies, I should leave Santa a bag of speed. :D


----------



## jpgrdnr

> teenage girls seeking acceptance via poorly chosen methods.



haha I laughed so like a creeper to this. Not that I could stand teenage girls for anymore than 2 seconds. Cringe.

Preorder of Mass Effect 2, the hope of finding a decent job (better than the crap one I have), not to be diagnosed with anything, good sleeping patterns, my bills all caught up and paid, 
a distinct lack of paranoia. Thanks Santa


----------



## crevan

Santa works in funny ways.

1) My bestfriend back
2) my own place
3) a job that pays more than min. wage.
4) sex, real sex, real real sex not butt sex, the vagina needs some action before cobwebs start to form. Not battery operated. 
5)More S & M sex, that shit is fun
6)play station 3 with games
7)to win the lottery.



I'll settle for #1-5 though. We can negotiate santa.....Ive been good... i swear.....  *evil grin*  lol


----------



## JoshE

Santa could you please deposit approximately 30k into my bank account to get me debt free?

 I would also like a 8ball of coke, Pure MDMA, and an unlimited supply of oxy's.. Probably too much to ask for though


----------



## BrutalRollar

i would like a couple e pills and sme weed,
then im all good


----------



## Winding Vines

Hey Chris,
Below notes my "wants" even though I probably don't deserve it.  However some part of me still feels entitled, so hear me out and when I have the money I may make some sort of donation or something.

I want to win the Lottery that I do not actually play.

With this money, I will purchase a pair of Emu Stinger Hi boots.
A lot of mind expansion.
A ton of mental decompression.
And some inhibition.

Thanks and I'll leave you some marzipan.


----------



## crevan

hmn. now that im not batshit insane anymore and in a good state of mind...... my wishes....

1)try to work things out with bestfriend
2)try some kick ass drugs that ive never tried before and get totally fucked
3)get fucked
4)have sex
5)make love
6)have fun in 2010
7)have a kick ass new years and hope that i can with a friend OR friends instead of underage kids.
8)win the lottery..... but i dont play it.....but one can dream  LOL

just no coal this year dude, that's all I ever got and Ive been good...well....pretty good


----------



## CashewXD

1. XBox 360 Elite ($299.00): http://miniurl.com/23050
          1a. Rock Band Drums Only($74.99): http://miniurl.com/23051
          1b. Rock Band 1 Game Only ($18.99): http://miniurl.com/23052
          1c. Rock Band 2 Game Only ($19.92): http://miniurl.com/23053
          1d. Rock Band: The Beatles Game Only ($49.96): http://miniurl.com/23054
2. M-Audio 61 Key Keystation ($169.95): http://miniurl.com/23055
          2a. M-Audio Sustain Pedal ($24.90): http://miniurl.com/23056
3. Pearl Piccolo Snare Drum ($149.40): http://miniurl.com/23057
4. Lars Ulrich Drumsticks ($30.50): http://miniurl.com/23058
5 Washburn Taurus T24 Bass ($375.00 - $449.00 ?):
http://miniurl.com/23059


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^you are a little kid  
Gimme gimme gimme
Appreciate.


----------



## Cid Vicious

I want my nitrous to get here!! I got my 2c-e yesterday,. so Santa's been on the ball so far....
I want to get thru the small bit of family time, so i can enjoy the holiday with my wife!


----------



## Cid Vicious

CashewXD said:


> 1. XBox 360 Elite ($299.00): http://miniurl.com/23050
> 1a. Rock Band Drums Only($74.99): http://miniurl.com/23051
> 1b. Rock Band 1 Game Only ($18.99): http://miniurl.com/23052
> 1c. Rock Band 2 Game Only ($19.92): http://miniurl.com/23053
> 1d. Rock Band: The Beatles Game Only ($49.96): http://miniurl.com/23054
> 2. M-Audio 61 Key Keystation ($169.95): http://miniurl.com/23055
> 2a. M-Audio Sustain Pedal ($24.90): http://miniurl.com/23056
> 3. Pearl Piccolo Snare Drum ($149.40): http://miniurl.com/23057
> 4. Lars Ulrich Drumsticks ($30.50): http://miniurl.com/23058
> 5 Washburn Taurus T24 Bass ($375.00 - $449.00 ?):
> http://miniurl.com/23059



Well i guess ill just waltz on down to the free gift store....
Air Soccer Claus from ATHF!!!

Sorry, not ragging on you, that shit just popped in my head!


----------



## capstone

Update: Got my Masonic Bible, Thanks Santa.


----------



## Cid Vicious

Update: got my n20 cartridges and my 2c-e. Now i just need Santa to bring my cracker!!!!!

Ill dose you Santa, if you have a PS3???? Or a 42" LCD TV????

Doses, DMT and a balloon or two. What do you say Santa, got a deal?????


----------



## dankstersauce

All I want for Christmas is to be with my family and friends.  I used to hate family get togethers but after 6 months living halfway across the country, I just want to go home.  Plus I _really_ miss my friends, my NY friends.  
I'd be happy just to not spend Christmas alone.

Or just to have a great 2010 would be an awesome gift.  Anything to get me out of this rut.....maybe a decent job?  or even a crappy job?


----------



## Rogue Robot

Dear Santa,

I just want a couch and maybe my dog groomed proper.  That is all.

 RR

P.S. I've been good this year!


----------



## augustaB

I would like a new wig, styled and ready to wear and make me look great. 
I would like a nice silk wrapper and a lingerie set that makes me feel nice
I would like to lose 5 kg
If Santa could manage it I would like my butt to be shapelier and at least small breasts. 
And could you magic my beard away? 
And my nails manicured. 
I won't ask for dope, because we've got enough for the time being
and I won't ask for sex because I know that we're going to have a wonderful time together at New Year's.
But if you just possibly could Santa, could you just drop off a little magic so that all my family will be happy and have good health in 2010? 
Thanks Santa and I hope you and Mrs Santa and the elves have a great time too!


----------



## leiphos

peace of mind


----------

